# OSINT on Indian Military Installments, Indian forces & Indian Military Assets



## BHarwana

This is an OSINT only thread. Please don't use it for discussion. You are allowed to post info here.

Any sighting of India military assets on internet.
Info & Images of Indian bases.
Images of India deployment.
Images regarding movement of India forces.
Movement & flights of IAF air crafts.
Movement of Indian Navy.
Sighting of Indian Navy ships.
Images & locations of Indian RADARS
Images & locations of Indian Air Defenses
Images & locations of Indian nuclear assets


You can use the info from here to make a thread & discuss but please avoid this thread to discuss.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## BHarwana

*Lohegaon Pune air force base.*

*Asset located:* Rohini 3D Central Acquisition Radar

Sat preview & location of Asset.







Images of Rohini 3D Central Acquisition Radar & support equipment at Lohegaon Pune air force base







Images of support equipment at site.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## BHarwana

OSINT

*Detailed report BSF 139 battalion camp Tanot. Security setup and infiltration protocols.*

Area Name:
Tanot
Rajasthan 345022
India

GPS coordinates:
27.7954° N, 70.3554° E

Battalion posted:
BSF 139

Area Sat image.






First check post entering the Tanot town. With one security person sitting under a tree.






This whole town is a BSF 139 Battalion station with most business run by BSF. Even the daily worship temple im towm is also run by BSF 139 Battalion.

Reasons to visit town:
Religious reasons to visit Tanot Mata temple.
Tourism to visit border but for that permission is required from Delhi or Jaipur. There is a loop hole which can be exploited here. Loop hole will be explained further down the post.

Best route to enter town without security check post.






View of the left turn entry rout.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Beyond the town of Tanot civilian movement is not allowed. The Indo Pak border is 17.5 km in displacement & 20km in road distance from Tanot. To move beyond this BSF 139 station Tanot a special permission card is required which is only available from BSF clearance office at the station. The office will provide with a NOC card that will allow you to travel beyond Tanot.

Exclusive Image of the card.






This card is easy to forge. There is a number written in the center of the card it says "609" which means you can only visit BOP (border out post) #609 with this card.

The Image of this card has never been posted on Internet before.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Route from Tanot station towards Border Out Posts (BOP) of BSF 139.






Moving towards the border from Tanot BSF 139 station the first check post comes just exiting the town on westward road. The check post is manned by one/two persons and will ask for the BSF visitors card for authenticating permission to move beyond the post as no civilian movement is allowed beyond the town towards west.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

The second check post will come 3.4 kilometers from Tanot BSF 139 station moving towards west to the border. This is an intersection facilitates 2 roads. One road goes straight west & the other road take a north turn before going west. This check post is manned by 3 persons & will check for the BSF 139 visitors card as well. Depending on the BOP (border out post) number written on the card they will open the barrier.

Milestone Image from the post shows where both roads go.






*Detailed info on the second Check post.*







The distance from this check post to border is 14 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MM_Haider

possible Indian nuclear installation 

Possible #Indian Nuclear Storage site just a few kilometer away from a #Nuclear Power Plant. #Uranium is naturally occuring material in the area and recently there's concern about increased rate of cancer in the same area. Site was constructed in 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

MM_Haider said:


> View attachment 632881
> 
> possible Indian nuclear installation
> 
> Possible #Indian Nuclear Storage site just a few kilometer away from a #Nuclear Power Plant. #Uranium is naturally occuring material in the area and recently there's concern about increased rate of cancer in the same area. Site was constructed in 2009.
> 
> View attachment 632883


Where is that


----------



## BHarwana

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Where is that


Please don't discuss here. Make a thread from Info here and discuss. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

truthseeker2010 said:


> Since IAF has moved M29, MKIs in Leh, PAF would also have moved to skardu. That is not normal.


*Copied from PAF Thread:*
_"Something I had posted today somewhere else..This is latest from Leh AF (The have deployed AH64E and Su-30MKI not based at Leh) honestly this should not have filmed...censured..."_





@TheTallGuy this is the appropriate thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *Copied from PAF Thread:*
> _"Something I had posted today somewhere else..This is latest from Leh AF (The have deployed AH64D and Su-30MKI not based at Leh) honestly this should not have filmed...censured..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TheTallGuy this is the appropriate thread




This reporter is doing a fairly awesome job. Too much info of all types in this vid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *Copied from PAF Thread:*
> _"Something I had posted today somewhere else..This is latest from Leh AF (The have deployed AH64D and Su-30MKI not based at Leh) honestly this should not have filmed...censured..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TheTallGuy this is the appropriate thread
















Leh airport / airbase....
capacity to hold almost a squadron strength of fighters under protection, rest couple of big tarmacs available where more fighter aircraft can be parked...in the open...

The C17 Globemasters, they are not bringing in rations etc...these essential supplies are already stocked in the area for supporting a surge.....in my opinion C17s are actually bringing in all what IAF requires, which includes munitions of all types for fixed and rotary aircraft both, spares etc....

Reports are there of C17s, SU30s, Mig29s, AH-64, Chinooks...




This AH64 is not flying with its combat load, i dont know whether the cannon is armed or not......but atleast missiles are not visible......either he is flying around for orientation, recce (should be armed recce) or maybe their ROEs arent allowing them to escalate....

Moreover, judging from the reporter's locations, hes standing on the south / south eastern side of the base, therefore this AH-64 is facing towards the west flying taking off...Ghalwan is towards the Northeast of Leh...of course it could be taking a longer circuit towards wherever it is going....

Leh base to Ghalwan area is almost 100 km(crow flight), combat radius of AH64 is a bit less than 500 km, out of which 200 km are for going there and coming back....





Mig29 taking off while AH64 waits for its turn.


Some random thoughts.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *Copied from PAF Thread:*
> _"Something I had posted today somewhere else..This is latest from Leh AF (The have deployed AH64D and Su-30MKI not based at Leh) honestly this should not have filmed...censured..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TheTallGuy this is the appropriate thread



Moreover, appears to be like IAF AH-64 in Ladakh are flying unmarked....WITHOUT THEIR IDs on their fuselage...must be part of their ROEs....





Having no ID





A normal AH64 with ID on the front left. N480.....


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> AH64D


I think they have AH64E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *Copied from PAF Thread:*
> _"Something I had posted today somewhere else..This is latest from Leh AF (The have deployed AH64D and Su-30MKI not based at Leh) honestly this should not have filmed...censured..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TheTallGuy this is the appropriate thread








Ive pinpointed the exact location of the reporter in the vid (OL).....appears to be a good vantage point...if he can be there, then anyone can be there to have a good look and monitor whatever is happening at Leh base.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

MilSpec said:


> M......a.


report it & someone will take care of it...no need to spoil the thread please....take it as a humble request

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

MilSpec said:


> M
> ....


I humbly requested that you report it & someone else will take care of the report.....open a report in GHQ against ME or the moderator in question if you don't trust us, all the mods are tracked & monitored by Senior Mods & Site Administrator, so i doubt any mod will step out of their powers, if someone does than of course they will have to face the consequences

....I will be deleting this post of yours again, just so you know since it is spamming & off topic discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

*SA-3 site along with SNR-125 "Low Blow" radar, protecting Amritsar airfield.
31°41'39.41"N
74°47'30.45"E*





SA-3 site protecting Bhuj airfield.
23°17'39.75"N
69°41'13.20"E





SA-3 site for Chandigarh airfield
30°40'30.59"N
76°46'37.02"E





SA-3 site for Barmer airfield.
25°48'24.92"N
71°28'56.31"E





SA-3 site, Jaisalmer airfield.
26°53'22.21"N
70°50'49.96"E





SA-3 for Jamnagar airfield, where some of IAF's anti ship assets are located as well.
22°28'59.71"N
69°59'42.43"E

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
12


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 643188
> 
> 
> *SA-3 site along with SNR-125 "Low Blow" radar, protecting Amritsar airfield.*
> 
> View attachment 643189
> 
> SA-3 site protecting Bhuj airfield.
> 
> View attachment 643192
> 
> SA-3 site for Chandigarh airfield
> 
> View attachment 643194
> 
> SA-3 site for Barmer airfield.
> 
> View attachment 643195
> 
> SA-3 site, Jaisalmer airfield.
> 
> View attachment 643196
> 
> SA-3 for Jamnagar airfield, where some of IAF's anti ship assets are located as well.


Is SA 3 good?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Is SA 3 good?



Depends.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

I wanted to ask if PDF as an NGO/think tank has subscription to Planet labs daily and weekly satellite imagery as they only allow organisations to use it. That would make it a true OSINT platform with abundance of OSINT.
Couldn't find any other thread to post it to.
https://www.planet.com/contact-sales/#contact-sales

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

SA-3 site located on top of a hill, covering Trombay and India's Bhaba's Atomic Research Centre.
18°56'14.34"N
72°57'40.32"E

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Lat longs of these images will be highly appreciated 


PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 643188
> 
> 
> *SA-3 site along with SNR-125 "Low Blow" radar, protecting Amritsar airfield.*
> 
> View attachment 643189
> 
> SA-3 site protecting Bhuj airfield.
> 
> View attachment 643192
> 
> SA-3 site for Chandigarh airfield
> 
> View attachment 643194
> 
> SA-3 site for Barmer airfield.
> 
> View attachment 643195
> 
> SA-3 site, Jaisalmer airfield.
> 
> View attachment 643196
> 
> SA-3 for Jamnagar airfield, where some of IAF's anti ship assets are located as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

In arduis fidelis said:


> Lat longs of these images will be highly appreciated



I'll include them in my original post......done...



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Is SA 3 good?







Once upon a time, in 1999, SA-3 managed to shoot down this. So.....











3d long range surveillance THD-1955 radar site atop a hill, south of Jamnagar, cited as the backbone of Indian ADGE.
22° 7'37.08"N
70°10'1.21"E






Another THD-1955 radar site covering Barnala
30°25'9.35"N
75°32'59.50"E





Aerostat radar site covering Barnala
30°25'31.80"N
75°33'15.60"E

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## graphican

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274340731331604482%5B%2Ftwitter%5D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PanzerKiel

Spanish defense systems company, Indra has been awarded a contract for the supply of navigational aids to 37 of Indian military airfields. The contract is part of the ongoing Modernization of Air Field Infrastructure (MAFI) project by the Indian Ministry of Defence (MoD). The systems will be supplied through the Indian company Tata Power SED which was awarded the INR 1,200 crore (~USD 159 million) MAFI contract.

The 37 military airfields belong to the Indian Air Force (IAF), Indian Navy (IN) and Indian Coast Guard (ICG). The modernization of India’s airfields started in 2011 with Indra supplying navigational aids to IAF’s 30 airfields under the MAFI Phase-I program. According to Indian MoD, the airfields modernized under MAFI Phase-I have been of immense benefit to both military and civil users.

With the new contract, Indra will deliver an additional 24 instrument landing systems (ILS) and 29 Doppler Very High Frequency (VHF) Omni Range (DVOR) guidance systems during a project period of three years. The company has also supplied navigational aids to most of the country’s civil airports, making Indra a major contributor to flight safety for air traffic in India. The instrument landing system (ILS) guides aircraft safely to the runway by transmitting ground-based radio signals. The DVOR system supports air navigation by providing pilots with the exact location of the aircraft relative to a position on the ground. Indra’s Normarc landing and guidance systems are known to be the most reliable systems in the market, having ensured safe landings for several hundred millions flights at 1400 airports worldwide.

Indra is the leading Air Traffic Management supplier in India. With The Airports Authority of India (AAI) it has implemented its air traffic control system in four of the main control centers of the country and 38 airport. Indra has also deployed a network of radars that cover 80% of India Airspace and implemented nearly a 100 landing systems in different airports in the last decade.

http://idrw.org/indra-receives-cont...tional-aids-for-37-indian-military-airfields/ .












*Indian Land Warfare Doctrine and Joint Warfare Doctrine available.....*

http://www.ssri-j.com/MediaReport/Document/IndianArmyLandWarfareDoctrine2018.pdf

https://bharatshakti.in/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Joint_Doctrine_Indian_Armed_Forces.pdf

I dont know why they are available on the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

PanzerKiel said:


> Spanish defense systems company, Indra has been awarded a contract for the supply of navigational aids to 37 of Indian military airfields. The contract is part of the ongoing Modernization of Air Field Infrastructure (MAFI) project by the Indian Ministry of Defence (MoD). The systems will be supplied through the Indian company Tata Power SED which was awarded the INR 1,200 crore (~USD 159 million) MAFI contract.
> 
> The 37 military airfields belong to the Indian Air Force (IAF), Indian Navy (IN) and Indian Coast Guard (ICG). The modernization of India’s airfields started in 2011 with Indra supplying navigational aids to IAF’s 30 airfields under the MAFI Phase-I program. According to Indian MoD, the airfields modernized under MAFI Phase-I have been of immense benefit to both military and civil users.
> 
> With the new contract, Indra will deliver an additional 24 instrument landing systems (ILS) and 29 Doppler Very High Frequency (VHF) Omni Range (DVOR) guidance systems during a project period of three years. The company has also supplied navigational aids to most of the country’s civil airports, making Indra a major contributor to flight safety for air traffic in India. The instrument landing system (ILS) guides aircraft safely to the runway by transmitting ground-based radio signals. The DVOR system supports air navigation by providing pilots with the exact location of the aircraft relative to a position on the ground. Indra’s Normarc landing and guidance systems are known to be the most reliable systems in the market, having ensured safe landings for several hundred millions flights at 1400 airports worldwide.
> 
> Indra is the leading Air Traffic Management supplier in India. With The Airports Authority of India (AAI) it has implemented its air traffic control system in four of the main control centers of the country and 38 airport. Indra has also deployed a network of radars that cover 80% of India Airspace and implemented nearly a 100 landing systems in different airports in the last decade.
> 
> http://idrw.org/indra-receives-cont...tional-aids-for-37-indian-military-airfields/ .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indian Land Warfare Doctrine and Joint Warfare Doctrine available.....*
> 
> http://www.ssri-j.com/MediaReport/Document/IndianArmyLandWarfareDoctrine2018.pdf
> 
> https://bharatshakti.in/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Joint_Doctrine_Indian_Armed_Forces.pdf
> 
> I dont know why they are available on the internet.



Ensuring transparency lol

The IAF's doctrine isn't available as they have none to this day. Strange but true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

The icing on the cake, this guy is the CDS today. Imagine the nativity and lack of vision. No wonder the Chinese took them to the cleaners..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278959463647625217

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Indian troop deployment in the present Indo China Stand off....

Based on OSINT, pictures going rounds etc, i have managed to identify troops of 3 Infantry Division (in situ) ex 14 Corps, 8 Mountain Division ex 14 Corps (normally responsible for Drass, Kargil and Batalik sectors) and 6 Mountain Division (normally part of Army Strategic Reserves, normally located in Central Command Area, Bareilly). I have been unable to identify 39 Mountain Division (Norther Command Reserve) as yet.

To a critical eye, the above information holds alot about the Indian moves, deployments, options and contingencies.

....and i must say , i attribute all this to the lax security measures which Indian Army adopted while moving all these forces towards Ladakh / Leh. Certain normal security precautions and measures were surely overlooked once the troops were moved. It may indicate as well that all these reinforcements were moved in a hurried fashion.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ghost 125

PanzerKiel said:


> Leh airport / airbase....
> capacity to hold almost a squadron strength of fighters under protection, rest couple of big tarmacs available where more fighter aircraft can be parked...in the open...
> 
> The C17 Globemasters, they are not bringing in rations etc...these essential supplies are already stocked in the area for supporting a surge.....in my opinion C17s are actually bringing in all what IAF requires, which includes munitions of all types for fixed and rotary aircraft both, spares etc....
> 
> Reports are there of C17s, SU30s, Mig29s, AH-64, Chinooks...
> View attachment 643149
> 
> This AH64 is not flying with its combat load, i dont know whether the cannon is armed or not......but atleast missiles are not visible......either he is flying around for orientation, recce (should be armed recce) or maybe their ROEs arent allowing them to escalate....
> 
> Moreover, judging from the reporter's locations, hes standing on the south / south eastern side of the base, therefore this AH-64 is facing towards the west flying taking off...Ghalwan is towards the Northeast of Leh...of course it could be taking a longer circuit towards wherever it is going....
> 
> Leh base to Ghalwan area is almost 100 km(crow flight), combat radius of AH64 is a bit less than 500 km, out of which 200 km are for going there and coming back....
> 
> View attachment 643151
> 
> Mig29 taking off while AH64 waits for its turn.
> 
> 
> Some random thoughts.


not sure about complete squadron under protection... they have a total of 8 hardened aircraft shelters there of two different sizes. i am sure about two which can accomodte just 1 aircraft. remaining six have entries on both sides. but even those are unlikely to be able to house 2x fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Ghost 125 said:


> not sure about complete squadron under protection... they have a total of 8 hardened aircraft shelters there of two different sizes. i am sure about two which can accomodte just 1 aircraft. remaining six have entries on both sides. but even those are unlikely to be able to house 2x fighters.



I calculated at 75% serviceability rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Latest Image of Leh Airbase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

IAF's K2899 Boeing 707-337C jet in action again. Flying along the IB






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408453999301386241


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Never thought I would see this




The P-18M VHF radar in Ladakh
(Image shared by IAF on Twitter)
These were part of the Dvina regiments, the Dvinas were retired in the 90s
VHF is supposed to be better against LO targets though so makes sense to see them in service there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Brilliant work. Keep us posted.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------

